
Elon Musk Considering Taking Tesla Private at Stock Price of $420 - blendergeek
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1026872652290379776
======
OscarCunningham
The reason this tweet is (probably) legal is that (a) it doesn't financially
benefit Musk and (b) if he actually is considering this then it doesn't
"artificially" affect the price. Even deliberate stock manipulation can be
legal if not done for profit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Meyohas#Stock_Performanc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Meyohas#Stock_Performance).

~~~
abduhl
Musk's entire compensation package is tied directly to stock performance
targets in the form of market value. Saying that the stock price does not
financially impact (positive or negative) Musk is flat out incorrect.

~~~
OscarCunningham
Uh. That does seem bad.

------
minimaxir
This has to violate some SEC rule.

~~~
fjsolwmv
Michael Dell actual did buy Dell, and got in major legal trouble for it. It's
an amazing story. HN discovered it.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-01/michael-d...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-01/michael-
dell-bought-his-company-too-cheaply)

~~~
baybal2
A very bizarre logic did that judge follow.

If cars were American companies:

1\. You come to a car auction and sell your car for 10$

2\. The buyer of your car sells it for 13$ tomorrow

3\. A guy who was selling another car for 12$ sues you for selling your car
cheaper than his, and somehow wins

------
palerm
Are these kind of tweets even legal?

~~~
gnulinux
I wonder the same, Musk has done this before, by claiming Tesla has filed
bankruptcy, last April 1st. Source:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-01/elon-
musk...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-01/elon-musk-sends-
april-fools-tweets-joking-of-tesla-bankruptcy)

------
moeadham
Well, thats an easy way to get a 5% stock price increase.

That tweet was 9 words, and increased TSLA's market cap by $2.55 Billion
dollars.

Or $283 million per word.

------
css
Some verified account pretending to be Elon posted spam in the thread. How is
that allowed?

~~~
minimaxir
It's been that way for months:
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/scammers-are-
im...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/scammers-are-
impersonating-elon-musk-and-donald-trump-steal)

Twitter recently tried to fix it by locking nonverified accounts which change
their name to Elon Musk ([https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/24/17610348/twitter-
elon-mus...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/24/17610348/twitter-elon-musk-
display-name-change-lock-account-crypto-scams)). Now scammers just hack
verified accounts to do it.

~~~
fjsolwmv
Is Musk the only celebrity this happens to?

~~~
minimaxir
It also happens to Trump.

------
shdh
He was high on THC when he made the comment

------
berbec
Business insider article: [https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-says-may-
take-tesl...](https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-says-may-take-tesla-
private-2018-8)

Outline.com in case there is a paywall:
[https://outline.com/R6XSyV](https://outline.com/R6XSyV)

------
ksherlock
trading halted.

------
Markoff
420 enough said, seem some people are lacking sense of humor

